# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الازياء والموضة >  فساتين تونى ورد خريف 2012/ 2013

## دموع الغصون

فساتين تونى ورد خريف 2012/ 2013 
بتصميمات جذابة طرحت مجموعة فساتين تونى ورد خريف 2012 2013 من الملابس الجاهزة للمصمم اللبنانى تونى ورد وتتميز بالتصميمات المتنوعة ابرزت اناقة المراة باقمشة الشيفون والدانتيل بدرجات الازرق والاحمر والوردى والان اليك ابرز تصميمات فساتين تونى ورد خريف 2012 2013

الفستان من الحرير الازرق بقبة مستقيمة وزينة من الامام بالترتر الاسود والخصر مزين بكنار رفيع اسود 



الفستان من الشيفون الازرق والقبة مزينة بطبقة من التل الاسود المزينة بخطوط متداخلة سوداء مطرزة بالترتر 



الفستان من التل الازرق بينما القبة مطرزة بالترتر والورود الزرقاء المطعم بها ايضا الحمالات الرفيعة 



الفستان من التل الوردى المطرز بالترتر والورود الوردى واسفل الفستان مزين بانتفاش بطبقات التل 



الفستان قصير من التل الوردى والقبة مزينة بالورود الدانتيل الملونة والخصر مزين بحزام رفيع باللون الوردى



الفستان قصير من الشيفون الابيض المزين بالورود الارجوانية واوراق الشجر والقبة مطعمة بالدانتيل الابيض من الجانبين والخصر مزين بحزام رفيع



الفستان قصير من الحرير الرمادى والقبة مزينة بالترتر بدرجات الرمادى واسفل الفستان من المنتصف مزين بكسرات قوية



الفستان طويل من الحرير الابيض والاكمام قصيرة مطرزة بالترتر الفضى وايضا اسفل الفستان مزين من الجانب بفتحة طويلة



الفستان طويل من الشيفون الحرير الاحمر والحمالة اليسرى والخصر مزينين بتطريز بالترتر الاحمر واسفل الفستان بة فتحة طويلة



الفستان طويل من الشيفون البيج المزين بالورود السوداء والاكمام قصيرة جدا والخصر مزين بكنار اسود رفيع

----------


## &روان&

هاد كتير روعة يسلمو لزوئك

----------


## دموع الغصون

وانا كتير عجبني بتحسي فيه امل و حيويه 
انبسطت بمرورك روان

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

المجموعة كلها مميزة الفساتين الزرق كمان حلوات بس هدول لتنين لفتو انتباهي

----------


## دموع الغصون

جد زوئك حلو واختيارك بسيط و فخم وناعم 
كتير انبسطت بتواجدك

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

مشكووووورة

----------


## (dodo)

انا حبيت هاد 
يسلمو

----------


## دموع الغصون

مشكورات صبايا على المرور 
دودو كالعادة زوئك واختيارك حلو

----------

